# 3133 Hands



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Does anyone know the size of the holes on the 3133 hour and minute hands?

I have a 3133 which I'd like to 'mod' with new hands (actually, it's a 31681, but they'll be the same, right?).

Basically I have a new, modern 3133/31681 with rubbish/invisible hands which I want to 'improve' :lol:

(A story for another post...)

Any expert info, thoughts, opinions welcomed!

Cheers.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, tough question... I also tried finding that out to no avail. What I can tell you is that the 31xx hands don't have the same hole sizes as the Valjoux 7733/7734/7736...

Are you going to do the job yourself? If so, what I can do is send you a little zip bag I bought when struggling with the Okeah...










...loads of NOS hands for 70s Swiss watches, so something should fit. You can keep them all, it's not likely that I'm going to mess with watch parts in the next couple of centuries... the Okeah and the Aviator I were enough for me. :lol: :lol:

PS: rubbish phone pic, the zip back doesn't even show up... there's more than those, including several sizes of the main second sweep hand in red and white.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Renato - really appreciate the info and offer of help. Interesting that the 773x don't fit when the movement is supposed to be so similar...

No, I will not be attempting this myself. I've tried far less delicate operations with disastrous results, so won't repeat the mistake. Bad eyes and shaking hands do not make for a good combination 

So I really appreciate the offer of the hand collection, but I think you ought to keep them for a rainy day. (BTW, I love the array of hands image. I was half contemplating asking for the "hour hand, thirteenth from the left, seventeen down"...!)

I was hoping that if someone knew the diameters, I could order a handset from Cousins and/or brief a capable watchmaker (maybe even our host) to handle the delicate operation...

Might try cross-posting this in Tinkerer's Corner. (But I guess you tried that during your project.)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's something I should take a photo of... all the hands in a bundle with their lume glowing! :wub:

I have a pair of 3105s with awful hands, the problem is I have no way of measuring them! Unless we both buy a pack of the same brand and type of toothpicks...

Anyway, if you are going to take it to a watchmaker, can't he be the one bothering with that? Or at least he'll be able to take out and measure the hands and give you the reference so that you can buy the set you want online. I have no idea but do watchmakers charge you for a watch parking space? :lol:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> .....................do watchmakers charge you for a watch parking space?


Watch parking space? That's my next job!!! :lol:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I think you might get fired for not giving them back...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I think you might get fired for not giving them back...


 :lol: :lol:

I'm quite fond of cars and many years ago I figured I could partner up with a few mates that were salesmen for different dealerships and buy and sell used cars. It should give me a bigger profit than having the money stuck in a bank account. The problem was... I had HUGE problem of letting the cars go!! I would be showing a car to someone and praying they wouldn't like it... I'm really not cut out to be a business man...


----------

